# Coolant Leak



## moahaq (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1996 Altima GXE with 90,000 miles. Since yesterday I found coolant dripping from under the vehicle after coming from a drive. Opened hood and found coolant reservoir all empty. Put coolant upto max in reservoir and overnight found an inch of it gone. I took off the plastic guard from underneath the engine and looked and found coolant drips from along the top and the side of the air compressor - when I start the car. I tried to look into the water pump or feel around it. But, could not get to see the pump at all - though it looked so simple in Haynes manual - that I can get to water pump.

Please help and advise? What is it? Bad water pump, bad seal in pump or hose clamp or major engine issue? Also, How can I get to see over the compressor and beneath the alternator - around the water pump area?

Thanks


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

check all of your hoses first. If every thing is tight and in good shape then look at the pump.


----------

